# Splicing 100 Amp Service Cable



## J & D Electric (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, I've recently started installing a 200A service in place of a 100A service. I need to feed my new panel off of the old panel for the time being until they power up the new 200A meter, but I only have two 10' sections of 100A service cable two run between the two panels. I was wondering if anyone could help me with the proper way of splicing the two temporary sections of 100A cable together.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

J & D Electric said:


> Hello, I've recently started installing a 200A service in place of a 100A service. I need to feed my new panel off of the old panel for the time being until they power up the new 200A meter, but I only have two 10' sections of 100A service cable two run between the two panels. I was wondering if anyone could help me with the proper way of splicing the two temporary sections of 100A cable together.


H taps and tape?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J & D Electric said:


> Hello, I've recently started installing a 200A service in place of a 100A service. I need to feed my new panel off of the old panel for the time being until they power up the new 200A meter, but I only have two 10' sections of 100A service cable two run between the two panels. I was wondering if anyone could help me with the proper way of splicing the two temporary sections of 100A cable together.



Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Or split bolts and rubber tape in a 6x6 pvc box.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I like these too, I carry a bunch in my truck for quick insulated connections.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

backstay said:


> I like these too, I carry a bunch in my truck for quick insulated connections.
> 
> View attachment 33232


I have the crimper for those, but not sure where to buy them.. got a link?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have the crimper for those, but not sure where to buy them.. got a link?


Vikingelectric.com that's my SH. I think I paid less than $2 ea all the way up to 4/0.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I normally install the new 200 amp meter and new 200 amp panel. Then I temporarily mount the old 100 amp base right beside the new one. Use a short piece of the old service entrance to jump between the two. Then plug the old meter back in and let it run like that until the power company brings new meter. When they show they remove the old temporary meter and plug in new one.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.mrsupply.com/ilsco-insul...pbt-1-0.html?gclid=CMqByI7cgbwCFUWRfgoddn0ANg








These come in all sizes and are super easy to use they just have mechanical lugs on both sides


----------



## J & D Electric (Jan 15, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I normally install the new 200 amp meter and new 200 amp panel. Then I temporarily mount the old 100 amp base right beside the new one. Use a short piece of the old service entrance to jump between the two. Then plug the old meter back in and let it run like that until the power company brings new meter. When they show they remove the old temporary meter and plug in new one.


I would have done it like that but the panel also had to be relocated due to it being directly under a water pipe. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

If we were in a time machine heading back to 1994, I would agree with these guys.


backstay said:


> H taps and tape?
> 
> View attachment 33231





The_Modifier said:


> Or split bolts and rubber tape in a 6x6 pvc box.










But, since it's 2014, this is the way to go.:thumbsup:


theloop82 said:


> http://www.mrsupply.com/ilsco-insul...pbt-1-0.html?gclid=CMqByI7cgbwCFUWRfgoddn0ANg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

> I temporarily mount the old 100 amp base right beside the new one. Use a short piece of the old service entrance to jump between the two.


I'm trying to picture how you tie the old SE to the new meter box temporarily. I can only imagine to the bottom lugs along with the new conductors that are going to the new panel. Would that possibly get past an inspector, even as a temporary connection?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

mikewillnot said:


> I'm trying to picture how you tie the old SE to the new meter box temporarily. I can only imagine to the bottom lugs along with the new conductors that are going to the new panel. Would that possibly get past an inspector, even as a temporary connection?


just like that is what my poco wants


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd love to see a picture of that someday.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> I'm trying to picture how you tie the old SE to the new meter box temporarily. I can only imagine to the bottom lugs along with the new conductors that are going to the new panel. Would that possibly get past an inspector, even as a temporary connection?



You pictured it correctly. 






Jack Legg said:


> just like that is what my poco wants


Same here


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

like Mcclarry said here they want the temp. connection installed in a way so as the poco has to remove it to do their final connection. Me I usually run the old service cable through the new can either at the top or meter hole and split bolt it. Generally, though they have been slacking lately the POCOs here have a few day turn around so usually not a big deal.


----------

